# iStick 50W & Subtank Mini



## El Capitan (31/3/15)

Any vendors in Jhb have this combo in stock? I know SirVape has the iStick (at a good price), but I'd prefer to buy the combo to save on shipping


----------



## abdul (31/3/15)

get the m80?


----------



## El Capitan (31/3/15)

I prefer the dimensions of the iStick and have not had many issues with the 20W version


----------



## Nooby (31/3/15)

Think all vendors are getting stock in April...


----------



## skola (31/3/15)

Looking for the same combo


----------



## Nooby (31/3/15)

Must say it's an amazing combo. Won't go wrong. Vaping for the first time today on these 2

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nooby (31/3/15)

Looks gorgeous to..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola (31/3/15)

That does look good. Can change those red O-rings to black and it'll be awesome. What's the flavour like on the subtank @Nooby ? I'm currently using a Nautilus mini.


----------



## Nooby (31/3/15)

yip you get the different colour o-rings. Currently using the 0.5 ohm coil at about 25 watts. It's pretty good actually. Vapor is plenty. Flavour is much better than the Nautilus. You will really enjoy this!


----------



## skola (31/3/15)

Glad to hear that. I've been reading reviews the whole day to convince myself to make the purchase.


----------



## abdul (31/3/15)

the m80 is really good, i have the iStick50 and Subtank mini though and thinking of selling it for the m80 with subtank


----------



## Nooby (31/3/15)

skola said:


> Glad to hear that. I've been reading reviews the whole day to convince myself to make the purchase.


 
Do it! I'm actually trying to convince myself not to buy another combo now


----------



## skola (31/3/15)

@abdul whats the advantages that the m80 has over the iStick? Like @El Capitan I also like the dimensions of the iStick.
@Nooby where did you get yours from if I may ask.


----------



## Nooby (31/3/15)

iStick - Vendor in CT (Beyond vapour), Subtank mini - Vendor in Jhb (Skyblue)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## skola (31/3/15)

Thanks @Nooby. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (31/3/15)

@skola the size aint that bad, more powerful, temp sensing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (31/3/15)

@abdul you right, actually doesn't seem too bad (Google searching ). Will look into this.


----------



## Silver (1/4/15)

skola said:


> Glad to hear that. I've been reading reviews the whole day to convince myself to make the purchase.



Hi @skola

Do you prefer mouth to lung or direct lung hits?

Reason i say is that the Subtank mini is more suited to direct lung hits in my opinion
It does make for a much more intense vape than the Nautilus mini (lots more vapour and airflow) but if you prefer mouth to lung and a tighter draw then you may not like it as much. Just my opinion

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## skola (1/4/15)

Hey @Silver 

Thanks for the advice. To be honest, I don't mind either. The biggest airflow hole on the Nautilus mini is sometimes to tight for me.
I'm looking for a setup that will give me more flavour and I don't want to venture into the RBA's and RTA's just yet. So I thought a subtank will offer both the convenience and a platform to start building my own coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/4/15)

skola said:


> Hey @Silver
> 
> Thanks for the advice. To be honest, I don't mind either. The biggest airflow hole on the Nautilus mini is sometimes to tight for me.
> I'm looking for a setup that will give me more flavour and I don't want to venture into the RBA's and RTA's just yet. So I thought a subtank will offer both the convenience and a platform to start building my own coils.



Ah, if the biggest airhole on the Nautilus Mini is sometimes too tight, then you will be very happy with the airflow on the Subtank. I say go for it!

And as a device to get you into rebuilding if you choose, then you are spot on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

